# Going crazy cockatiel



## joec (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all, every day during different period in the morning or afternoon my cockatiels start to be crazy for 1 minutes or so, they handle there feet on the cage and battle there wings, and if they are outside also they fly in a crazy manner. Any idea if this is normal? If so why they hyper and start to move like a crazy?


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

joec said:


> Hi all, every day during different period in the morning or afternoon my cockatiels start to be crazy for 1 minutes or so, they handle there feet on the cage and battle there wings, and if they are outside also they fly in a crazy manner. Any idea if this is normal? If so why they hyper and start to move like a crazy?


this sounds normal. they can be wacky birds and sometimes just need to express themselves... as long as they are not fighting and/or potentially at risk of hurting themselves this sounds like it's totally ok.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My bird is a single tiel in a fight cage... She will flap le crazy while hanging upsidedown from the top and the fall to the bottom flapping like cars.. They she runs around the bottom flapping before climbing up and sitting on a perch like nothing happened... She is fully flighted so it is intentional... She's just goofy!


----------



## joec (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes mine all do the same, they pass by a period of some seconds where they start to move like a crazy  don't know why actually. i'm afraid sometimes to not hurt themselves especially if they are outside the cage , they might enter into the wall and break themselves, noting that I don't like clipping their wings


----------

